# F&M Expressions Top Notch



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

Don't know how many of you have worked with F&M Expressions for custom transfers but just wanted everyone to know how great their customer service is.

I have been doing business with them for some time and quite alot of business. I recently had an issue with color matching and some yellow lines in white where there was no yellow in the design at all. We looked at the file and we don't know what happened or where the yellow came from but they reprinted them, same issue. Christine when out of her way to get to the bottom of it, reprinted and over nighted the transfers to me. They were perfect as they could be, the customer loved the product. 

This was my first issue with F&M Expressions and was very happy with how they handled it. I high recommend them if you need custom transfers. I placed another order during this ordeal and those came in perfect as usual.


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

This is a great post. I do not work for FM as a matter of fact I am in competition with them but I think it is wonderful when people take the time to give positive feedback on companies! It is a rewarding stressful job and it always makes the job worth it when you hear positive feedback.


----------



## zooyorkfreak (Apr 1, 2009)

I have nothing but praise for them. I as well got a custom graphic ordered from them that i created. The turn around time was amazing for my first order with them. And the transfer adhered to the material like butter when i was doing the Hot Peel!

Sticking with these guys!


----------



## skoconnell88 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the information. It is always good to know where to get great service.

Susan


----------



## bc17 (Jul 1, 2007)

F & M is our best vendor for screenprint transfers. Never have quality issues with any orders from them. We always use them on order that "must" be perfect or on all large orders. Only issue we have (us being in Texas and them in NJ) is that turnaround is slower than some of our other vendors, but from a quality standpoint, they are the best, hands down.
Chris


----------



## NeoGraphic (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm only using them for the first time but having an AWFUL time with them. They sat on my file for two weeks without acknowledging it, and only started moving on it once I started making a big stink about it - made no effort to help expedite the job once they were made aware of it. .. They appeared to be negligent and arrogant. I'm sure (well I hope) it's a good quality product. But this should be a lesson to other companies. When you have a first time customer - you're making an important first impression. Just so happens we have some VERY big jobs to do with someone - and guess what? We're going to award our contracts to the company that gives us the best service. It's just the way it is.


----------



## misterdirk (May 25, 2009)

I used F&M Expressions for 6 orders over the last 6 weeks or so. These were my first transfers for a brand new design line that I started with my wife. We had an important deadline at a show in our town, and as it grew closer I had to gang up some of the orders and pay for expedited shipping. I must say, everything turned out perfectly. I did 1-color spots as well as 4-color process and they're great. Some of my files were a bit unsuitable for silkscreening (some fine detail lines and spaces) but they went ahead at my request, and the results were terrific. I don't have any experience with other vendors to compare them to, but F&M met my requirements right on the nose.

Sorry about your experience, NeoGraphic. All I can suggest to you or anyone else is to always keep the lines of communication open with your vendors, especially printers, so you can catch and correct the problems before they grow.

-Dirk


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for this important information. I have an order that I will be placing with F&M for the first time on Monday. I'd done some price comparisons, and I liked what they were offering. However, I had never used them so I didn't (don't) know what to expect. I've just finished the custom designs for our spirt wear for 2009 and it will be one color spot and 2-color spot. Nothing fancy, but I want a good product. I feel a little bit more comfortable in placing the order after reading the posts here (even the bad experience one). I plan to call them first, discuss the pending order and make sure I understand their requirements as well as them understanding mine. That way, I hope to head off any unnecessary problems


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Has anyone had any problems with F+M having what looks to be sloppy application of transfer powder? I pressed some of the samples they sent on dark shirts, and there is a very visible clear line around the color.

I pressed some samples from Stahl's and they did not have this at all.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have never seen anything like that on any plastisol transfer. Back when we printed transfers we just sprinkled the powder on and shook it off, nothing precise about it.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

This is the clear edges I was talking about. Prior to pressing, it looked like powder, but I don't get how it would stick to the paper around the ink.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

What did they say when you told them about it? It looks similar to a drop shadow except all the way around.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

I emailed them, but haven't gotten a response yet. 

I almost wonder if it was a transfer for a light shirt as it wouldn't really be noticeable, but then again, I don't see why there would be any difference between the transfers.


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

I see on the four color process transfers from FM. This is all I have ever used from them and just figured that was a "characteristic" of the four color process. 

I do know this goes away with washing and only seems to show up on the dark garments (especially black)


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Zach at F+M's response was this:

"The product is typically produced with an additional clear pass which tends to show on dark garments (especially black). We can request that your order not have the clear when you place it."

Thanks for the responses, all


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmmm, that is something they should mention on their price sheet. That is the myidwear stuff right?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

jamerican352005 said:


> This is a great post. I do not work for FM as a matter of fact I am in competition with them but I think it is wonderful when people take the time to give positive feedback on companies! It is a rewarding stressful job and it always makes the job worth it when you hear positive feedback.


I agree, totally
thanks for posting, 
sandy jo
MMM


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

wormil said:


> Hmmm, that is something they should mention on their price sheet. That is the myidwear stuff right?


Yes, myIDwear. Not sure why there would be a clear layer applied anyway.


----------



## abbot555 (Aug 12, 2009)

Bump !

I was just wondering if people who order from F&M request to Not have the clear, or dont mind it on their transfers ? ?

I got a sample from them and was concerned about the clear outline, I dont want them on my designs. I am glad to hear that they can make them without.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I only order custom so I haven't needed to worry about it.


----------



## ZachEllsworth (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi All - Zach from F&M Expressions here. I wanted to update this thread with the newest information about our product. The clear pass that has been discussed here is necessary when printing for our product to perform to its' maximum potential.

Moving forward, F&M will not be offering a "clear free" product. This will ensure maximum adhesion and print durability for you and your customer.

I'm sorry for any confusion from the previous posts.

Thank you


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

So all F&M transfers from now on will have a clear halo around them on dark shirts?


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

ZachEllsworth said:


> Hi All - Zach from F&M Expressions here. I wanted to update this thread with the newest information about our product. The clear pass that has been discussed here is necessary when printing for our product to perform to its' maximum potential.
> 
> Moving forward, F&M will not be offering a "clear free" product. This will ensure maximum adhesion and print durability for you and your customer.
> 
> ...


That's disappointing, and it really doesn't make much sense to me how the clear affects "performing to it's maximum potential".

I'll withhold further comment pending the resolution of my recent order.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

I want to preface this post by saying that I love F+M's MyIDWear catalog and their designs are fantastic. I also want to say that Kristin was helpful in the difficulties I experienced.

Having said that, I am not sure what process F+M is using to create their "plastisol transfers", but they are unlike any plastisol transfers I have seen from other companies (Stahls, Versatrans are the two other samples I have pressed so far). I even hesitate to call them plastisol transfers, as they appear more like ink jet transfers that have been contour cut than plastisol.

It seems to me that what they do, rather than controlling their flashing process so the transfers apply properly (plastisol liquifying and flowing into the garment, same as SP), they simply cure the ink, and then apply a clear adhesive layer over the whole printed area. This doesn't work for several reasons:
1. Where poor registration does not put clear behind the ink, it simply does not adhere to the shirt. Period. No amount of heat or pressure will make it stick. This becomes especially evident after only a single washing.
2. If the clear does not adhere the first time (due to a pressing error or removing the sheet too fast), the clear adhesive will NOT re-adhere.
3. The clear DOES NOT wash off, as other posters have speculated.

I first placed an order for 24 XL gang sheet 2-color spot custom transfers, red and white. After seeing the wash results of the samples, I inquired about the clear. Kristen and Zach both assured me that they could be printed without the clear pass, and the order was made without the clear.
I placed a second order for ~160 XL gang sheet 1-color spot transfers in white. I was again assured by Kristen that this order would be without the clear pass. There were some issues with the artwork, some lines were less than 1 pt minumum, so I corrected these. There was one logo on the graphic that simply could not be made 1 pt all over, so I said I was aware of this, and it's ok. It is not represented in any of the complaints or photos below.

During the time between I placed these orders and received the first, Zach posted the response above stating that in the future, the clear pass would be necessary.

I received the first order of 2-colors. They had the clear pass. The accompanying invoice clearly stated "no clear - no powder"
They had almost a 1pt clear pass all the way around the transfers, which had several 1pt lines (speedometer graphic). I pressed several of them on Charcoal 100% cotton shirts, and the results were unacceptable. A single wash test made them considerably worse. See photo:










As stated above, the ink simply does not adhere where there is no clear pass. I tried multiple pressure and temp settings, with the same results. Overall, I pressed/washed 6 of these transfers, however, all of the sheets had about the same clear pass, save for some registration differences. Most of the small 1-pt lines washed off after a single wash/dry cycle.

I requested a refund from Kristen. She contacted me and said that they could re-print the order, choking the clear pass, so that it wasn't as noticeable. I told her this wouldn't work, because I could tell from the registration from the first order that they simply couldn't hold it tight enough to not see it at all, not to mention the fact that the ink itself doesnt adhere to the shirts.
I also stated that if the second order was going to also have the clear pass, that I would be requesting a refund on that order as well.
At this point, I had to bite the bullet and screenprint the 300 front 2-color designs, not a small task for my small, non-production setup; my other largest order had been 100 1-colors.... Precisely the reason I was trying out plastisol transfers for the first time.

She said she would get me a call tag to return the first order, and that yes, the second order was going to have the clear as well.
A few days later I receive the second order, which does have the clear layer. Luckily, I ordered enough sheets to have plenty of extras, because some of the sheets had the clear way out of registration, and I was out of time to screenprint these. So, I simply chose the best ones and hoped for the best. It seems they choked the clear a bit on these, because it wasn't as pronounced, however, fine lines still didn't adhere, and anywhere there was no clear didn't either:










So, I showed the customer a sample, which they were less than pleased with and I had to offer a 20% discount rather than refund the entire order and eat 300 blanks, 75 or which were $5-6 Hyp blanks.

I have since sent back the first order and my card has been refunded. I asked F+M to consider the 20% discount I had to give, along with the fact that the second order also stated "no clear - no powder". I haven't gotten a response on this, and honestly, don't expect one.

I didn't make this post to bash F+M, simply to show the product to others who may be considering ordering from them. If the clear pass is acceptable to you and your customers, great.

F+M's designs are great, and the price is right. I love their XL gang sheets (12.75x19). Their pricing for my orders was almost 30% lower than the equivalent from Stahl's, mostly due to the larger gang sheet size availability.

I hope they will resolve this issue and begin (resume?) offering true plastisol transfers. If not, I guess the old saying holds true, you get what you pay for.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, they were good but seemed to have self destructed. You have to wonder how anyone could ever have thought that clear business was a good idea. I switched my ordering over to other companies. Just received my first multi-color order from Howard and it looks good but I'm still waiting on the shirts.


----------

